# clamav on access scanning



## Paul-LKW (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi All:
I tried to install "clamav" and want to use clamav on access scan feature, but however I could not find any service related to that, in CentOS a service called "clamav-clamonacc" is dedicated to run on-access scanning but FreeBSD don't have any about that. Any one know how to create clamav-clamonacc service similar to CentOS one ?

BR,
Paul.LKW


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2021)

On-access scanning requires an additional layer on top of the filesystem that intercepts read or write actions and passes them through the scanner first.


----------



## VladiBG (Apr 16, 2021)

FreshPorts -- security/clamfs: User-space fs with on-access antivirus scanning
					

ClamFS is a FUSE-based user-space file system for Linux with on-access anti-virus file scanning through clamd daemon  Features 	- User-space file system 	- Configuration stored in XML files 	- FUSE used as file system back-end 	- Scan files using ClamAV 	- ScanCache speeds up file access 	-...




					www.freshports.org


----------



## Paul-LKW (Apr 16, 2021)

Many thanks for your reply I will take a look on "security/clamfs"


----------

